# long island new york



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

Even though this season is slipping away, I still am in the need for preferably two trucks in Nassau county I have one big job in Glen Cove then a few small ones in Huntington and one in floral park (about 5-7 hours for 2 trucks) I need someone reliable since my work is primarily in Suffolk I have no time to babysit.

Please call any time 516-250-3528

P.S. If you are gonna pick my brain on the phone and not return calls like some of subs do(I never did when I did sub work) don't bother calling...he first part of being responsible is returning calls and communication. If you cant return a phone call you cant plow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

*Bump*

No able subs need work????? We have multi-year deals with our customers. We offer subcontractors contracts each year, routes with flat rates and by the hour pay...you know the jobs to go to when it snows before it snows. We pay a fair price for quality work and are in this business for the long haul. 
Thanks
Scott

516-250-3528

P.S. I started as a sub so I know what it is like.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

ljbev;363900 said:


> No able subs need work????? We have multi-year deals with our customers. We offer subcontractors contracts each year, routes with flat rates and by the hour pay...you know the jobs to go to when it snows before it snows. We pay a fair price for quality work and are in this business for the long haul.
> Thanks
> Scott
> 
> ...


I just stumbled on this post. I was wondering what kind of work you have this up coming year? Let me know. I am familiar with the glen cove, and Huntington area. Thanks Rich


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I sent you a PM. Give me a call. Thanks Rich


----------

